# Interbike 2007...



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

What are you guys expecting the most from I-Bike 2007??

Me? Possibly Pivot bikes and Crank Brother's skewers... Yeah, I'm THAT shallow and materialist. Maybe a cheap tubeless rim....


Last Biker... La puedes hacer de corresponsal para la flota si vas??


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Interbike 07*



Warp said:


> What are you guys expecting the most from I-Bike 2007??
> 
> Me? Possibly Pivot bikes and Crank Brother's skewers... Yeah, I'm THAT shallow and materialist. Maybe a cheap tubeless rim....
> 
> Last Biker... La puedes hacer de corresponsal para la flota si vas??


_------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estimado Warp , la verdad la estoy pensando en ir , para los que vamos con la intención de comprar buenas cosas y a buenos precios , es mejor definitivamente el Sea Otter , aparte ruedas, te diviertes porque hay carreras y no se ponen tan mamilas como en el IBike , ya sabes que he ido y entrado de grapas por invitacion de algún dueño de tiendas en USA a los que les he comprado , jamás pagaría lo que cobran como simple ciudadano , incluso a veces hasta a los de la prensa especializada se las hacen de cuento .

La interbike de las vegas (antes era en Anaheim , por lo menos te ibas a Disneyland ja ja ja ) si es un escaparate para los involucrados en el ciclismo , pero creo que mas para importadores , grandes distribuidores de las marcas mas comerciales y como le comentaba a un amigo , para los coleccionistas de folletos , calcomanías , bolsitas y demás porquerías que te regalan .

Si te codeas con uno que otro fabricante llegón y hasta con los de las revistas especializadas , pero de ahí no pasa , casi todo lo que presentan , ya lo hemos visto de una u otra forma en las revistas y en los sitios de las marcas o forums.

Y la verdad lo que voy a decir va a levantar polémica , pero ni modo , yo no sé a que van los de las tiendas mexicanas , mas que a pasear si de todos modos no importan o traen los nuevos componentes o las lineas completas de por lo menos algunos productos o marcas comerciales , tu crees que saben que es La Pivot ? ni idea tienen .

Luego nos critican que porque compramos fuera de México , posnamás porque aquí a veces no encuentras lo que buscas , la semana pasada busqué en casi todas las tiendas de MTB aquí y varias del DF por un headset C king o Cane Creek silver y NADIE TIENE !!!! , también pregunté por unos Bush Reducers y hasta se asustaron , ya cuando les explicas que son las cositas plateadas redondas que se introducen en los hoyos delos amortiguadores y que por enmedio va un eje o tornillo.....bla bla bla , como que dicen ; ah si ya se cuales , pero no tenemos...

Regresando al Interbike , de hecho de las marcas que a mi me gustan no hay nada nuevo excepto colores , uno que otro detalle y chance ver como los precios de lo 08 sube y de lo 07 baja .

Los dueños de las tiendas en USA llevan a veces a todo su personal , hasta cierran sus changarros por esos dias , pero para ellos si esta bien recibir la info técnica y capacitación (por decirlo elegantemente ) por que ellos SI VAN A TENER LOS PRODUCTOS EN SUS TIENDAS .

Yo de todos modos tengo que ir por estos días a USA a compra mi nueva bike , y espero traerme otra nueva Flux (a producto de gallina , yo debo tener una Flux siempre ) me encanta la condenada Flux , nada mas que si ya quiero cambiar de color , y aunque el silver se ve de poca , tengo ganas del azul anod , el el otro colorcito medio dorado, medio cooper , medio orange no me gusta para nada , también tengo la idea de traerme una d mas de 5´de viaje , ahí si ni le muevo o es Intense 5.5 , Motolite , aquí si considero que ambas se fuman a la 5.5 Spot (aunque me duela decirlo ) suben mucho mejor la 5.5 y la ML ,que es lo que a mi me importa , para bajar hasta las piedras...., también me llama la atención la Chumba XLC , pero está muy pesadona .

También como muchos estoy intrigado e interesado de lo que va a salir de la mente y diseños de CC y DW , pero para eso no necesito ir a la Ibike , mejor me espero al Sea Otter y seguro que hasta la voy a poder probar y comprar , ni duda me queda de que va a existir algo de cola para adquirir una Pivot , tambiém habrá que ver lo del bottom bracket y otras cositas que se ven diferentes .

Aparentemente el HL está teniendo ahora sí una gran competencia (y ya la patente está por RIP ) cada día hay mas bicis con diferentes pivotes virtuales ??? y ya no se puede uno poner como hace años en el plan que solo que fuera HL era fregona la suspensión , como hace algunos años , para mí las 4 bicis que marcaron una época gloriosa fueron , la Titus S.blade, la Intense Tracer , la Specialized FSR Pro y la Ellsworth Truth todas ellas con verdaderos horst link , no payasadas adaptadas , es más cualquiera de ellas le da las buenas y las malas a las de ahora , nada mas se le pone un Fox RP3 o RP23 o Push y órale .

De todos modos si voy hay les aviso , si alguien quiere ir pues avisen y vamos en grupo , estamos un mugroso día en la Interbike y de ahí a rodar a Utah o a Colorado o a las montañas de Calif. ,antes de que comienzen los frios , igual y nos ganamos algo en los casinos y regresamos con bastantes frames para los cuates .

Saludos.

the last biker.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Y la verdad lo que voy a decir va a levantar polémica , pero ni modo , yo no sé a que van los de las tiendas mexicanas , mas que a pasear si de todos modos no importan o traen los nuevos componentes o las lineas completas de por lo menos algunos productos o marcas comerciales , tu crees que saben que es La Pivot ? ni idea tienen .


En eso estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo... En general, el publico esta mas informado que la gente que vende. Sobre todo, si se toma en cuenta el acceso a la onformacion de unos y otros.



the last biker said:


> Luego nos critican que porque compramos fuera de México , posnamás porque aquí a veces no encuentras lo que buscas , la semana pasada busqué en casi todas las tiendas de MTB aquí y varias del DF por un headset C king o Cane Creek silver y NADIE TIENE !!!! , también pregunté por unos Bush Reducers y hasta se asustaron , ya cuando les explicas que son las cositas plateadas redondas que se introducen en los hoyos delos amortiguadores y que por enmedio va un eje o tornillo.....bla bla bla , como que dicen ; ah si ya se cuales , pero no tenemos...


Aqui tambien estoy de acuerdo contigo... ha ido cambiando un poco, pero pues a resumidas cuentas seguimos igual.

Ya puedes conseguir Chris King con Abel y Aquiles (Soho Bikes). Ya se hicieron de la distribucion. Igual no tiene stock (ahora, a lo mejor si), pero por ahi me entere que ya los vende y a precios de lista de USA... que es lo mas barato que va a encontrar un CK, pa empezar.

Transvision tiene en su pagina, lista de reductores para amortiguadores y como chorromil repuestos de Fox. Vas a la tienda y te dicen que hables a la Central, llamas a la Central y te dicen que en la tienda... En fin, los repuestos solo encuentras lo que hay en aparador. Algunos reductores que ni ellos tienen idea de que medida son, aceite y Float Fluid. Gracias a eso, ya le hice un cambio de aceite a una tijera de mi tocayo (Vanilla R), pero los reductores, de plano los tuve que pedir.

Dicen que hay talleres que te los hacen, pero pues no viene al punto de la discusion. El hecho es que en tienda, no tienen un carajo.

Abel trabaja mas parecido a una LBS americano... tiene un stock de partes de lo que "se mueve" y algun surtido de partes "deseables". El encarga por BTI, asi que el puede ordenar partes alla. Asi consegui los rines que traigo (Alex FD28) que no se consiguen aca y que me era muy caro para mi como individuo.

Pero Abel es uno y no representa al mercado... la verdad es que el mercado esta en pañales.



the last biker said:


> también me llama la atención la Chumba XLC , pero está muy pesadona .


Con todo respeto, esa no es de tu estilo... Viendo como te gusta la Flux, la Chumba la sentirias un fierro y demasiado lenta.

A mi me gusta mucho como para reemplazar a la SB cuando se muera.



the last biker said:


> tambiém habrá que ver lo del bottom bracket y otras cositas que se ven diferentes .


... No me termina de gustar eso del BB... Pero bueno, siempre he sido resistente al cambio.



the last biker said:


> Aparentemente el HL está teniendo ahora sí una gran competencia (y ya la patente está por RIP ) cada día hay mas bicis con diferentes pivotes virtuales ??? y ya no se puede uno poner como hace años en el plan que solo que fuera HL era fregona la suspensión , como hace algunos años , para mí las 4 bicis que marcaron una época gloriosa fueron , la Titus S.blade, la Intense Tracer , la Specialized FSR Pro y la Ellsworth Truth todas ellas con verdaderos horst link , no payasadas adaptadas , es más cualquiera de ellas le da las buenas y las malas a las de ahora , nada mas se le pone un Fox RP3 o RP23 o Push y órale .


Es la moda!!!
Hace tres años eran las monopivote con amortiguador de plataforma. Ahora los multilinks!!

Un HL no hace a huevo una buena bici... Pero es una muy buena base para construir, tal vez no para bicis de mas de 7-8" (los pivotes pegados a las punteras no son muy buena idea para una cleta de ese tamaño, aunque Specialized diga que si), pero de 3" a 7" el HL sigue siendo la referencia.

Tal vez las Pivot pongan fin a ese dominio del HL. Se espera mucho de ellas, por lo que van a ser una gran sorpresa o una gran decepcion... el tiempo dira.



the last biker said:


> De todos modos si voy hay les aviso
> Saludos.
> 
> the last biker.


Esperamos tu cobertura del evento!! :thumbsup:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

que bueno si vas, last biker... tomate unas fotitos por alla, no? :thumbsup:


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*FOTOTAS....y un poco más....*



crisillo said:


> que bueno si vas, last biker... tomate unas fotitos por alla, no? :thumbsup:


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Si voy , si tomaré unas cuantas fotos , pero sin exagerar , no como unos cuates que fueron alguna vez y tomaron como mil fotos solo para presumir .

Y procuraré tomarme unas fototas junto a las modelos de Marzocchi , cerquita de sus TAS y sus ETAS (faltó la "T" ) y no importa que no salgan las horquillas , eso sí no me faltará llevar mi playera verde de la seleision , la de la franja del Puebla , y la de la Aguilas.

Y tampoco faltará que me tome alguna foto de naquín junto a alguna estrella del mountain bike (la que mas me acomoda es la Rita Gunn Dahle ) pero a ella ya la conozco retebien de cuando vino a Puebla en el 2005 hasta me retraté con ella y platique con ella en noruego , prueba de mi amistad con RGD son la dos cartas que me escribió antes de venir a la POPO bike del 2005 , espero que no se aburran, y disculpen las mayúsculas pero es para imaginar como gritan los nórdicos.

Primera Carta .

KERRIDO AMIGO THE LAST BIKER :

ESTTA ESS LA BIRKE DE MIS SSUENIOS , KON LA KE LES STOI DANNDO
KUEYO A TODASS LAS PROS.

Frame ............Merida magnesium elite or Mission lrs
Fork........................Skareb super 80 mms.
Cranks......................Shimano xtr
F. derailleur...............Shimano xtr
R. derailleur...............Shimano xtr (igualkt ke mi amiggo de
Puevvla...Arturo)
Pedals .....................Shimano 959 (igualkt ke mi amigoo
de Puevvla,... Angel)
Hubs........................DT Swiss 245 s
Rims........................DT Swiss XR 4.1
Spokes......................DT Swiss (igualkt ke mi amiggo de
Puevvla...Arturo)
Headset.....................FSA
Stem,h.bar &seatpost........FSA
Tires.......................Maxxis Flyweight 490 26x2.0
Brakes......................Shimano xtr
shifters & brake levers.....Shimano xtr
Saddle......................Selle Italia slr
Cables &housing............ Nokon
Water bottle cage...........King titanium
Water ..................... superragua or electropurra.

SALUDOS A TODDOS MIS AMIGGOS DE PUEVLA ,
SORRY POR MI ESSPAGÑOL ,PERRO ES KE SOLO HAVLO NORSK,SVENKS Y
DANKS , PRROMETO APRRENDER ESSPAGÑOL.

MESSAGE TO LAST BIKER :
PORR FAVORR NO LES DIGASS A LOS POVLANNOSK KE WE ARE FRIENDS , PORKE SE BA A ENOJJAR MI ENTRENAADORR AND PRECISO MACIZO AKA EN NORSK, HAVLAMME POR PHONNE A STAVANGER , A LA HORRA KE MI KAMOTIUKS VA POR LAS TORTILLAS NORUEGAS.

AUNKE EN MI WEBSITE TODABBIA NO STA MI SCHEDULE FOR 2005 Y NO APARRESSE PUEVVLA, ILL BE THERE, AMIGGO ALONSO PORR FABBOR KIERRO KE ME TOMESS UNAS VUENASS FOTOSS ECHANDDO VVRINKOS EN CHACHAPA.

AMIGGOS DE PUEVVLA : YA TENGGO MUCHASS GANNAS DE ESTARK
POR ALLA Y RRODAR EN VALSEKIYO ,THE JEWEL , LAS ANTENAS ,EL ZAPO
Y KIERRO VER SI LAST BIKER ME PUEDE INVVITAR A STONES OVER STONES.

YA KIERRO IR A ASSER LA "POPO " BIKE , Y KOMMO ME GUSTA MUCHHO
LA COMIDA MEXICANA, ME KIERRO IR A KOMER UNOS KUANTOS CHILES
POVVLANOS YA SEA EN NOGADA , KAPEADOS O RELLENOS DE CARNE, ZINN AALVUR.

NYT SYKKELTURENE OG HA DET MORO. KANSKJE VI MOTES EN DAG

DIN SYKKELVENN
GUNN -R D

Segunda Carta.

Ke tal amigoos povlannos :

Estuvve muyk pendienkte de la birke race enel ekologikalt
park ,very nice race ,kierro mandarkt unas kongratulations a mis
amigoos ke korrieron vvien forte, kuando balla yo azzer la " popo "bike
me dara gussto korrer con usstedezz.

Estoyy pensando yebar unas amiggas de Norsk a Puevvla para
ke rrueden un ratto kon Last Biker ,Raffa ,Alonso, Angel, Toño , Arturo y
los ke kierran, a mis amiggas les gussta too much la Birke,
(birke = bicicleta ,nota del editor ) y aunke akii en Norsk se
deddikan a la peska de bacalao noruego ahorra kieren peskar
povvlannos .

Akii essthann mis amiggas :

Hayy -Mija Dahme :
Essta amigga esta muyy vienn dotadda, nadda mass de vverla kierre uno...

Gumm-Chiklei Pehga:
Amigga muyy pegajjozza ,hase bombas.

Punch-Reta Dohra:
Amigga muyy agresibba y pelioñera.

Ponn-Presta Dohra:
Sister de la antteriork,a esta le gusstan las birkes de suspension con long travel.

Ahii -Mero Pohnle:
Essta amigga es muyy serrtera y exaccta en sus rutas de birke.

Punn-Yanni Amhuelas:
Essta amigga toddo loke kome le hasse daño.

Penn-Dejja Tohdo:
Pierrde la cavvessa y da toddo por las birkes.

Oll-Vidda Dissa:
No le presstenk la birke o money, porke no la devvuelve.

Essperro ke a mis amiggas les gusste Puevvla .

DIN SYKKELVENN G-R D

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

the last biker said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Si voy , si tomaré unas cuantas fotos , pero sin exagerar , no como unos cuates que fueron alguna vez y tomaron como mil fotos solo para presumir .
> 
> ...


Dios mio cuanto te tardaste escribiendo ese choro??


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Dios mio cuanto te tardaste escribiendo ese choro??


jaja si yo ni lo pude acabar de leer :crazy:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

the last biker said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Si voy , si tomaré unas cuantas fotos , pero sin exagerar , no como unos cuates que fueron alguna vez y tomaron como mil fotos solo para presumir .
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Yo no se que esperar.... las Pivot también me laten, CC es super bueno, a mi punto de vista. Según yo, cuando seguía en Titus ya le había hechado el ojo a DW Link, y quizás si hubiera seguido ahí la siguiente generación de bicis hubieran sido DW Link.

No se que esperaria, me encantaría ir, pero tengo veinte cosas mas que hacer.

Last Biker, chin chin si no vas y tomas fotos de las babes... y de paso de alguna que otra bici,


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Y procuraré tomarme unas fototas junto a las modelos de Marzocchi , cerquita de sus TAS y sus ETAS (faltó la "T" ) y no importa que no salgan las horquillas , eso sí no me faltará llevar mi playera verde de la seleision , la de la franja del Puebla , y la de la Aguilas.


Nadamas no te vayas a ver como este chiquillo...


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

*I expect....*

Mexicans,lots and lots of Mexicans.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

yoginasser said:


> Mexicans,lots and lots of Mexicans.


We'll be there... we won't disappoint... :thumbsup:


----------



## yoginasser (Sep 14, 2006)

Warp said:


> We'll be there... we won't disappoint... :thumbsup:


Have fun guys and keep us guys in Europe posted,wish I could go too.


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Hey! Last Biker!
perdon por no conetsra a tiempo pero sabes? ando metiendo toda mi lanita en mi truck y espero prnto ponerla a caminar.. ya sabes de que se te calienta la cabeza por algo ya no paras!!!! ( y no es albur! ) imaginate ya tuviera ahorita una Intense y una Rocky nuevas!!! 

Yo necesito que me traigas una parrilla nueva, unos espejos retrovisores y una defensa trasera... si puedes adelante.... :thumbsup:   

De cletas definitivamente el proximo año me hago de otra Rocky ETSX es un bicicleton y auténtica bici.... saludos y un abrazo!!

Saludos y arriba las vapuleadas y arrolladas Aguilas! :thumbsup:


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

I expect the all new Foes FXR 2008 and the Air XTC 5
http://www.foesracing.com/assets/pdf/WhatMTB-Test.pdf


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

Warp said:


> El hecho es que en tienda, no tienen un carajo.


Uta, imaginense si alla en DF no consiguen nada como estamos aca en el sureste que no hay una mier....da, pero tambien hay que entender como te las ves con una tienda cuando tienes una, un amigo es dueño del unico bike shop decente aca (benotto cancun), (y decente me refiero a que es una mierd.....ita que nunca tiene nada, pero al menos es el que mas tiene), y el me comenta que se las ve negras, porque muchas piezas no se mueven, y no le generan, y el esta a credito con los proovedores y tiene que pagarles, ademas el transporte de los distribuidores a la tienda (y mira que estamos hasta el cu...o de el pais) a eso sumale los impuestos hasta por traer piezas, declaraciones mensuales, sueldos, seguros sociales, IMSS, impuestos municipales, estatales y federales, a eso sumale que te dan precio de mayoreo las distrubidoras en Mexico, que ese precio de mayoreo es aun mas alto que el precio de venta al publico en USA, entonces los que como mi cuate tiene que vender, tienen que dar carisimo para poder ganarle un poco y sobrevivir y solo cosas que no se le queden años porque si no pierde, desgraciadamente en este pais no somos fabricantes, somos importadores, y todos los impuestos que pagas por traer cosas que en este pais no se producen al menos con calidad esta de locos... y esa es la razon que me daba el dueño de benotto cancun de el porque nunca tienen nada, todo tiene que ser sobre pedido, y porque se los chingan los impuestos tanto elevando el precio tanto, que nos es mas barato ir a Miami de aqui de Cancun, y que uno de los cuates traiga todo lo que necesitamos... lo malo es que al pobre de la tienda, lo tenemos en jaque porque no le consumimos, pero si le consumimos nos gastamos una fortuna.... es algo asi como el circulo vicioso del quien fue primero, el huevo o la gallina... al final el jodido, somos nosotros, el consumidor, que no tienes cosas a tu alcance, nos las venden en mexico, si las venden son carisimas, y si te las traes no quieren dejartelas pasar los ojeis de migracion. es decir al final estamos jodidos.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

I wish there were more companys making more seatposts. A Truvativ with zero offset _Holzefeller edition_ would be nice, I only see Titec making some nice El Norte seatposts, but they are not 26.8! ¬¬


----------

